# Honda HS720AS Discontinued ?



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw on an online vendors site that the above model has been discontinued given that it is only out for a short time I find that hard to believe. Anyone know if this is true ?

With this last 28" storm I am still wishing I had an HS621. The never ending quest for more power ...


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

It looks like the AS model is still available on Honda's Power Equipment website.

If you are looking for a new 621 and can drive to Canada there may be a few left. The 621 is discontinued in Canada as well but a few dealers still had them in November. If memory serves me correctly they were near Kingston Ontario which was a hike for me. They ran about $1,700 as well.


----------



## HSSdude (Sep 21, 2015)

They have not been discontinued. Visit your local Honda dealer and they can get you one.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, thats really good info. Was there any Customs Fees/Taxes due at the U.S. border ?
$1,700 seems like a lot for a single stage machine.

I would love to know if Honda will be coming out with a new model to replace the HS621 and or HS720 if that one is discontinued ? Any hear about any specs on a possible replacement ?


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I know my local Home Depot, as well as some on-line dealers still have the 720AS in stock. :shrugs;


----------

